

Ask HN: Most important tech information sources? - olalonde

What are the most important tech information sources for you (apart from HN)?
======
mindcrime
A handful of reddits (/r/programming, /r/agile, /r/semanticweb,
/r/machinelearning, /r/artificial, etc.), twitter (yes, believe it or not, IF
you follow the right people), a few general purpose tech news blogs like
TechCrunch, Mashable, GigaOM, ReadWriteWeb, etc.

Outside of that, subscriptions to the mailing lists for the open source
projects that I care about, and a few hundred feeds loaded into my RSSOwl
reader.

